# Replacement Locker Keys



## 101340 (Oct 11, 2006)

We have a Fleetwood Bounder we imported ourselves, however, when it arrived all the outside Locker Keys had dissapeared. I have spoken to Fleetwood but they dont seem able to give us replacements as there are no codes on the barrels. Anyone solved a similar problem before?


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

You can usualy get the whole thing cheap on eBay

Ralph


----------



## paulharrison (May 1, 2005)

I can make you a key we have a add on mhf, we are in worcester, and I would need one of your locker locks my shops phone number 01905 20999 or I will be at the spring show in Newark.

paul


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Linda at stateside got some for me along with spare door keys. Give her a try

Regards


Lampie


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Yes, Linda's your man. 8O 

She got us locker keys and bonnet opening keys.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Are the keys made by Trimark?
As you can see, I have a Fleetwood and wanted a spare set so went to a specialist locksmith who could not source blanks for either the lockers or entry keys. Contacted Trimark by e/m quoting key numbers but they still couldn't help. Even the superbe Linda couldn't help on this one. If you have any success, let us know!

Ian


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

camperian said:


> Are the keys made by Trimark?
> As you can see, I have a Fleetwood and wanted a spare set so went to a specialist locksmith who could not source blanks for either the lockers or entry keys. Contacted Trimark by e/m quoting key numbers but they still couldn't help. Even the superbe Linda couldn't help on this one. If you have any success, let us know!
> 
> Ian


Ian, I take it the Trimark blanks I sent you were no good?
Cheers
Linda


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Linda

Key blanks (untested) in Van.

Van in Alton.

Me in Bournemouth!

I was of course refering to your own contact with Trimark and as you said, they were less than helpfull. Maybe the Bounder is is a newer model than mine and there won't be so much of a problem. Will check blanks when I get m/home and existing keys back! As always, you have bent over backwards to help.

Please thank James for his input about the half shaft. My guy was not impressed when I suggested making contact with you as he has 2 machine workshops and has been in the industry for 30 odd years (unquote)!  

Ian


----------



## paulharrison (May 1, 2005)

I am trying to get the Trimark blank to carry instock I have had them in the past, but If you can get the blank I can cut it for you at the newark show, we have a mobile key cutting machine
Paul


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

camperian said:


> My guy was not impressed when I suggested making contact with you as he has 2 machine workshops and has been in the industry for 30 odd years (unquote)!
> 
> Ian


Oh well, can't compete with that having only 25 years experience and one machine shop then :lol: :lol:

Just for the record - we undertook a similar repair last year, including replacing the outer axle tube /drive shaft / bearing set etc price @ £1100 + vat. This was for a split and irrepairable axle tube, if it were just a simple re-machining of the thread that would obviously have been significantly cheaper.

The idea was not to take work away from your chap but since we have a USA source for such parts, thought we could help out and save you some cash into the bargain...its probably best if we "butt out" and leave him to it.

Best of luck Ian - hope you get your wheels back soon !!

 
Linda


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanx Linda

I know, I know , I know!

I'm stuck between the devil and the deep blue sea - dam*** if I do, Dam*** if I dont!

Sorry to have hijacked this post!

Ian


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

I had no trouble getting a set of keys (not blanks) from Trimark in the USA with assistance from the MD of the UK/European office. They were extremely good at taking a CC and fast shipping (less than 5 days) as we were leaving for Europe.
My contact was Ann Flatjord but only because Terri Troutner, Customer Service Representative was away [email protected]. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Superk

Yup, that's who I have used on several occasions and that is who I referred Ian to but I think, now her name has "got out" she's gone to ground and won't reply to emails :roll:


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi Linda,

I need to get a spare set of keys for my HR as I only have one set. What info do you need to try and source them? I'll need an ignition key, door key, locker key.... and there is a second lock near the main one on the door for which I don't have a key. I assume it is some sort of dead lock..........?

Cheers.

Paul


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Paul - Have sent you a PM re keys and your step problem.
Regards
Linda


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi, I just wonder what all you RV'ers would do without Linda.
I wish us with euro vans had someone like her   .
Lets hear a round of applause for her  .
Gary


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

sersol said:


> Hi, I just wonder what all you RV'ers would do without Linda.
> I wish us with euro vans had someone like her   .
> Lets hear a round of applause for her  .
> Gary


Gary I agree.

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>

and I don't yet own an RV


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Mick,correct me if I'm wrong but I thought you DID own an RV.
I thought we met at Copt-oak in Nov 05 :? .
Gary


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Sorry Garry it wasn't this Mick, until Nov last year we were keen tuggers but have since sold the caravan and soon the house (hopefully) then we will be off across the 'pond' to buy an A class diesel pusher


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOp's my mistake  .
Gary


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

I think Gary is thinking about Pepe :wink: 

Thanks for the Big pat on the back you guys...you really know how to make a girl blush!  

Just doin' my job  

And to put the thread back on topic.....where the devil did I put those keys? :lol:


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

I have to agree lads,

Linda is a jem and knows her stuff, she has helped me out a few times and I am sure will in the future. 

On the key front as I said earlier in this post Linda sorted it , but also Tri mark did help me with one key that they sent me three of for nothing.

On another front buy Linda's catalogue, good read know she has some in as I called in last week, sure she won't mind me saying. Your going to find the odd bits and bobs you,ve thought " must get one of those."

Hope that does not get you into trouble Linda.  

Regards

Lampie


----------

